# Chartering from Owner of Fleet Boat



## halyardz (Sep 2, 2000)

I recently contacted a very nice gentleman
who has a boat, in the Moorings fleet I believe, and is offering to sell part of his
owners time to me (to grab a short charter)
later this summer. The price is good and I
just wondered if anyone had any experience
with such arrangements.


----------



## pedalboat (Jan 29, 2001)

I am interested in learning more about this as well. How does this work with the Moorings for example? Is there anyplace to go to find owners that are willing to sell their time?


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

Try http://www.sailonline.com/index.html, and look under "discount charters." Another SailNet member just posted about this a little while ago and I checked it out. I may consider it for a future charter, but am otherwise committed right now.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We own a boat, Lagoon 410, in charter with Sunsail and I can assure you that you get same or actually better service than regular charterers when you book trough the owner and in our case a 25% discount.
The link with www.sailonline.com has all the information that you may neeed.
The only problem that we have encountered is that the boat is sometimes already booked when we inquire about any given time period and also the fact that we have only 4 weeks of personal use, so they sell pretty fast. The answer is to reserve early in order to get the timeframe you want.

Best of luck

Herve


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

As an owner at VIP in St. Thomas, we have owners time each year. If we don''t use the time we are able to sell it, give it to a friend, or a charity. The only additonal cost to the charterer is the insurance deductable which is about $25.00 per day.

John_/)_/)_/)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a 505 with the Moorings. Since I can''t use all 8 weeks available to me I sell several. Normally I discount 40% of the Moorings rate so the discount is large. The Moorings handles the booking and the paperwork is forwarded directly to the user. You will receive the same treatment as any other Charter or perhaps better since you are a guest of an owner. Sail of owners weeks is a contractual item. Some companies do not allow it or discourage it. Sunsail and the Moorings advertise it as a perk of ownership and a way to offset the cost. You can go to www.sailonline.com for a list of owners with extra time to sell. 
George [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We own a Jeanneau 45.2 in charter with TMM out of Tortola, British Virgin Islands. We regularly book charters direct and can offer significant savings through an owner''s discount and free additional days. Please contact me for details.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Konradt, Let me know if you have anything available in March or April ''02 [email protected]


----------



## Alta (May 24, 2002)

I have a new B50 with Sunsail in Tortola and am unable to use all my time. I''d be interested in discussing discount charters.

Rich


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I previously owned a moorings boat and sold 1 chareter a year. You wont know notice any difference in treatment. You pay the owner (at a discount) he books the charter with the
owners desk and your off and sailing. If anyone is interested in upgrading to a nicer yacht for less money and more flexability visit my website at www.yachtlease.net. We charter Cirrus out 3 times a year to qualified sailors. New sails, dodger/bimini,inverter, TV, Moving map Gps..much more. jeff 972-774-8145


----------



## G Reynolds (May 30, 2002)

I will be going in the third week of jan 2003 and want to charter from an owner .
If you are interested sent me an E-mail .
Thanks Gary Reynolds


----------



## G Reynolds (May 30, 2002)

I''m looking for a boat for the third week in jan 2003 . If you have time avaiable send me 
a E-mail
Thanks , Gary Reynolds


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Are you happy then owning a boat in a charter fleet? I am considering it and I am looking for advice on the real deal of what happens with the Moorings program. How expensive is it in the long run?
Thanks


----------

